# Rust



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I just looked at my sister-in-law's '98 Sentra and found rust under the front passanger door hinge. Is this a common problem area with B14 owners? She said she had it there once before and it was "fixed" by the local dealer.

My B13s has rust under the trunk weather seal and I know NXs have a tendancy to rust at the A-pillars.

These are cars who spends their lives in tropical climate with no road salts to deal with.

Where else has people found rust?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I have rust too...just below the front passenger door...I keep forgetting to get it treated.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

*rust*

I live in winnipeg, Manitoba canada, with hardcore road salt all over the damn place. 1600 NX: A Pillar rust fixed with cut and weld. Top of each wheel well fixed same. Now, the door sills both sides, and the rockers at the rear wheel wells. Nuts! My goal is to get this car off the road for next winter and drive a beater of some kind.


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I live in Cleveland, and I have an NX2000. We get a ton of road salt here too, and sometimes I think we would be better off with out it. My car has only seen 3 winters now, and its rusting right below the trunk latch and right above the bumper where it hinges to the inner fender. Thing that gets me is some where on the floor water is coming in and it leaves my mats smelling awful and often wet, even in the middle of summer. Has anyone had this problem???


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

My XE leaks rain water on the rt side front floor. Must be from the air intake vent.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *My XE leaks rain water on the rt side front floor. Must be from the air intake vent. *


That may actually be from your a/c fan drain. You should find a tube on the firewall, engine side that drains water. This may be blocked in some way.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It's not condensate. It only leaks when it rains heavily.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*My 94 has some*

Here in Michigan, we got salt everywhere also. My left front door jam between the upper and lower hinges on the body, and lower left center door pillar I got a fair size spot. I've driven my car 8 winters now and try to rinse it off when ever I get a chance. But considering where I live, my car is in a lot better shape than most cars on the road of comparable years, including Detroit Iron.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i dont have any rust as of yet . but someone backed into my car a couple of months ago resulting in me buying another trunk lid. but now my car leaks when it rains almost submergin my spare . i cant seem to figure out were in the hell the water is getting in at around my trunk though


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *i cant seem to figure out were in the hell the water is getting in at around my trunk though *


Tailights are a common source. After some heavy rains, check out the area behind the tail lights for moisture.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

Living in snowey Canada near the lake brings lots salt onto the roads, I have the same problem as the other Nx's...*yeah i feel so much better knowing it's not the only one with these problems!

my front drivers wheel well is starting to rust along with the rockers, and the hatch right around the light in the wing is starting to rust...


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey fox - I've got about $1200CDN of rust work to do next year - booooo. The only true solution is to get a winter car - I'm going to try and have one for next season so I can keep the NX garaged and rust free - hoping to pick up a Suzuki Samurai (my other automotive passion)....


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

this is good stuff...
http://www.por15.com/


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool product. I though about using something like this. In fact, looks like my battery tray on their website:








And this is what they claim it will look like after?








Coolness!


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

yeah its the last winter for mine... just the other day she got bumped by another sentra, no damage though  but there were tears ! that product could be awsome it makes me wonder though....


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ive used the por15 for rust and for lining gas tanks. its good stuff and they have good customer service and tech support


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

These are cars who spends their lives in tropical climate with no road salts to deal with.

[/B][/QUOTE] 

But you still have salt in your air. I live on the gulf coast where my climate is similar to your in that water is warm and air is humid and salty. I have learned the hard way to rust prevention is to wash my cars body in even the most uncommon area. I use a brush and generous amounts of water for those hard to reach places. Granted that only happens about 2-3 times a year. Pain in the ass. But no rust on my 93 NX that I have had on the island for 3 years now.

Good Luck.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rust*



phastphuker said:


> But you still have salt in your air. I live on the gulf coast where my climate is similar to your in that water is warm and air is humid and salty.


True. And that is probably my '91 SE-R has very little rust problems as compared to my sister-in-law's '98 Sentra. I wash my car weekly which more than likely washes the majority of any traces of salt on my car whereas my sister-in-law . . . well, let's just say I really don't like to ride in her car. Thank God I wasn't able to talk here into an SE. I would have been heart broken to see it go the same path as her XE.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Cheap metal rusts quick. Sad but true.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *Cheap metal rusts quick. Sad but true. *


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

One annoyance is the cold here - its been like 20-30 below (celsius) for the last few weeks, meaning that if you wash your car, you aren't getting back into it the next day - locks will be frozen, and even if the locks work, the door will be frozen to the body anyway. So... the salt stays on, eating away at my finish, slowly, but ravenously --- munching noises haunt my nightmares. My only solution has been to liberally apply nufinish 2x a year and hope that the salt gets distracted by tasty wax instead.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

You can put your mind at rest. Unless the temperatures are above freezing, there's no rust. 

Roadsalt is an oxidation accelerant, so when it does get warm, it's very important to wash your car then.

My car? I HATE rust. A few years ago, I repainted the car, replaced the other apillar (the driver's side was replaced earlier, under warranty).




























And now, I finally have a garage, so it's stored, and doesn't see ANY frickin roadsalt.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice restoration. Look ma, it can float in the air


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Very nice restoration. Look ma, it can float in the air  *


LOL...it took me a while to figure out what you were talking about.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

Now here's a funny thing... I live in Iceland and I have a '92 NX2000 and it's seen 11 icelandic and a big bunch of salt. Almost no rust at all. All thanks to the disgusting black stuff we spray the underbody with here... takes a few kilos (around 10 to 15) but it's worth it, only has to be done every five years or so though if you're a serious racer scraping it off in the summertime would save you the extra weight. As for the rest of the body, regular waxing is all that needs to be done to prevent rust.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

They sold NX2000s in Iceland? Cool! Pun Intended.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *They sold NX2000s in Iceland? Cool! Pun Intended. *


You'd be suprized if you knew about all the cars that are sold here, e.g. supras, porsches, S2000s, 300ZXs etc. Regrettably no Skylines... yet. 

p.s. what does "pun intended" mean?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Example of a "pun"

"That's cool!" meaning "I think that is great." Cool also has a use in describing temperature. Therefore, there is a double meaning to the word. You living in Iceland and having a great car.

If you were living in the Sahara desert and I said "That's cool!", well, then there would be no pun. If I said that your car was hot, then that could be a pun.

The reason I was surprised that you had an NX2000 was that most of the world did not have a Nissan with that that name except in the US and Canada. They did have a similar car elsewhere, some with the SR20DE some without the option, but everywere else the car had a different but similar name.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

well, in that you're right... my car doesn't have the NX2000 name though I can find no differences except kilometers/miles... same car, different name. Mine is a 100NX, a better name if you ask me since the other sporty cars are 180SX, 200SX, 240SX and 300ZX. This is no uncommon for nissans e.g. the pulsar and the sunny are the same (here we have Sunny GTiRs)


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

A-Ha! So the NX2000 is still a North America only name. I've seen a number of 100NX the few times I had visited Europe and was surprised to find that some actually had headlight wipers, something never offered in North America.

BTW, the 180SX, 200SX, and 300ZX differs from the 100NX in that the 3 numbers in the car's name often refered to the size of the engine. Would this have meant the 100NX may have been misunderstood to have a 1 litre engine? Maybe a better name would have been 160NX and 200NX.

My opinion, if you can get yourself a GTi-R, get it!


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

if only I has the money....


----------

